# Please rate my art?



## Roxirin (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not super popular here on FA and I want to see if my artwork is the sort of stuff you guys like to see. I don't do NSFW (sorry to disappoint) and I'm still working on developing a style. It would be awesome if you could follow me on FA if you like my work, it would mean a lot <3 

My FA account is here: Userpage of roxirinart -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



























Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2017)

At the age of 17 you have some serious talent. My rating:








Roxirin said:


> I don't do NSFW


I love you. :|


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> At the age of 17 you have some serious talent. My rating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, thank you so much! I want to be a character/creature designer some day, so I'm working hard at it  

Also was the NSFW comment thing sarcasm or not I can't tell XDD


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 15, 2017)

You've got some real talent with color and lighting. I'll follow that 

What program do you use?


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 16, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> You've got some real talent with color and lighting. I'll follow that
> 
> What program do you use?


Thank you so much!  I use Paint Tool Sai mainly, although anything that needs resizing or touching up is thrown into Clip Paint Studio ^^


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 16, 2017)

On one side, rather impressive on a technical level, considering your age, but on the other, looks very stiff and cookie-cutter-ish - very reminiscent of works by, say, Wolfy-Nail or Chalosan, who are probably the best examples of huge technical proficiency combined with crippling lack of originality. Try to get your hands on books and courses related to character and scenery design, read some classic comics and watch some acclaimed works of animation, as well as some online reviews on them, to analyze and understand what makes their visuals work, etc. You have a massive untapped potential, really hope you get further with it.

Just for reference, you can look at artists like TealfulEyes or Shen, whom I often mention as two examples of impressive character design and posing. Compared to, say, Falvie, they're probably not as polished and professional, but unlike Falvie, they can tell whole stories without dropping a single word or making an extra stroke, and they're far from limited to "pretty animals sitting and looking at viewer" and "pretty animal sitting and looking somewhere else". That's the thing that separates "just competent" artist from a genuinely good one, and IMO, you should work further for crossing that line.


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 16, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> On one side, rather impressive on a technical level, considering your age, but on the other, looks very stiff and cookie-cutter-ish - very reminiscent of works by, say, Wolfy-Nail or Chalosan, who are probably the best examples of huge technical proficiency combined with crippling lack of originality. Try to get your hands on books and courses related to character and scenery design, read some classic comics and watch some acclaimed works of animation, as well as some online reviews on them, to analyze and understand what makes their visuals work, etc. You have a massive untapped potential, really hope you get further with it.
> 
> Just for reference, you can look at artists like TealfulEyes or Shen, whom I often mention as two examples of impressive character design and posing. Compared to, say, Falvie, they're probably not as polished and professional, but unlike Falvie, they can tell whole stories without dropping a single word or making an extra stroke, and they're far from limited to "pretty animals sitting and looking at viewer" and "pretty animal sitting and looking somewhere else". That's the thing that separates "just competent" artist from a genuinely good one, and IMO, you should work further for crossing that line.



Thanks very much for your detailed critique, it's very much appreciated! I understand what you mean about the story you tell; I often find it difficult to excel in both areas of art, especially since I'm still working hard on improving my technical skills with character expressions, and also colour and lighting, so I often forget/don't work as hard on the story side to a painting. I would very much like to get into that, though. I still feel I have a long way to go before I reach the level of any of these people, but I'm going to work hard to achieve my goal! Thanks again for the advice, I reckon my next piece should be less focused on perfect technical art and more focused on getting a story or point across.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 16, 2017)

Way fucking better than mine XD.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 16, 2017)

I just realized the blue wolf's shirt has a Junkrat symbol on it, lol.
I really like what you have so far. Very beautiful.


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 16, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Way fucking better than mine XD.


Awww. We're all improving


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> I just realized the blue wolf's shirt has a Junkrat symbol on it, lol.
> I really like what you have so far. Very beautiful.



You're literally the first person to notice that XDD Thanks man!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 16, 2017)

Holy shoot... Your art is just... *thinks for a moment*
Fantabulous!!!


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

i love it, i wish i knew how to draw on a computer but for now its pencil


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 16, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Holy shoot... Your art is just... *thinks for a moment*
> Fantabulous!!!



Awwww, thank you! You're fantabulous too!


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 16, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> i love it, i wish i knew how to draw on a computer but for now its pencil


Thanks dude  You know, you can ice up a basic art tablet for pretty cheap these days, and there are many free art programs out there like Krita and Firealpaca. Why not pick em up and have a go? You won't get better if you don't try


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

Roxirin said:


> Awwww, thank you! You're fantabulous too!




 would it be hard to do something like this on computer im a traditional pencil/tattoo artist


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 16, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> View attachment 16193 would it be hard to do something like this on computer im a traditional pencil/tattoo artist


This is gorgeous work! Sure, with the right brushes you can replicate most traditional looks and methods. It may not look completely like the traditional simply because it isn't the traditional, and digital and traditional are very different mediums to work with, but it is certainly achievable


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

ive got a ton of more work only because ive been a tattoo artist for 5 yrs. i wanna ellivate my work to being the first all furry tattoo artist i mean thats such a limited market but if i cornered it i could cover americas skin in anthropomorphic masterpieces


----------



## Garg (Jan 21, 2017)

those eyes.....that shading.....*heartache*


----------



## Calima (Jan 21, 2017)

Dude the coloring and lighting and shading... Nice!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

I give it a zero!


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 22, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I give it a zero!


Why is that, though?


----------



## Garg (Jan 22, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I give it a zero!


what's the point of criticizing something if you aren't gonna, well, criticize it! point out what's wrong, you know?


----------



## Storok (Jan 22, 2017)

2/1,No JDM, no planes, no felines


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Definitely like it! I love the colors!


----------



## Garg (Jan 22, 2017)

Storok said:


> 2/1,No JDM, no planes, no felines


no vore too hehe.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

Garg said:


> what's the point of criticizing something if you aren't gonna, well, criticize it! point out what's wrong, you know?



But they did an excellent job though


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 22, 2017)

Garg said:


> those eyes.....that shading.....*heartache*



Ahhhhh thank you! That really means a lot <3


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 22, 2017)

Calima said:


> Dude the coloring and lighting and shading... Nice!



Thanks man! I'm still working on shading but I feel I've definitely improved recently ^^


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks pretty freaking good! Keep it up!


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 22, 2017)

Storok said:


> 2/1,No JDM, no planes, no felines



Don't know what JDM is, can't draw vehicles to save my life, aaaaaaaand, well, I don't have an excuse for the last one XD I guess I'd better get drawing some more kitties!


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 22, 2017)

Garg said:


> no vore too hehe.



Whoah there buddy. I don't do anything NSFW and vore totally ain't my thing. Let's keep this thread mean and clean, yeah?


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 22, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But they did an excellent job though



I must admit I'm a little confused XD I suppose I should be thankful, considering zero is a form of infinity, and infinity itself can also be an infinitely LARGE number, so you just as easily could have meant AWESOME/10


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Looks pretty freaking good! Keep it up!



Thanks my dude!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

Roxirin said:


> I must admit I'm a little confused XD I suppose I should be thankful, considering zero is a form of infinity, and infinity itself can also be an infinitely LARGE number, so you just as easily could have meant AWESOME/10



But zero is bigger than one so I don't get why I had to go in depth about why it's good stuff


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 22, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But zero is bigger than one so I don't get why I had to go in depth about why it's good stuff



I suppose you're right! Thank you all the same ^^


----------



## Revous (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks amazing! Keep up the awesome work :3


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 23, 2017)

Hell, you'd make a billion if you worked as a visual concept artist...
I know I already said this but, your art is AWESOME!
I'm wondering... do you ever do commissions?
(Not that I'm interested _right now_, But definitely in the future...)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I give it a zero!


*sniff sniff* I smell jealousy.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 23, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But zero is bigger than one so I don't get why I had to go in depth about why it's good stuff








0/10 usually means you done shit...
I'm sooooooooooo confused...


----------



## Alex K (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> *sniff sniff* I smell jealousy.



But I assumed it was on a scale of 1-10 and I chose zero because it's greater than 1 on the scale of exception


----------



## Alex K (Jan 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I have a feeling we should stop talking about how 0/10 is better than 1~10/10...
> Yeah, we should stop...



But zero is breaking the scale by going under it that's why it's greater than 1/10


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 23, 2017)

We'll continue this conversation else where...
http://www.math.colostate.edu/~adams/teaching/math431spr2015/ProofZeroIsLessThanOne.pdf


----------



## Alex K (Jan 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> We'll continue this conversation else where...



But this is the art forum if we talk anywhere else we could get in trouble for going off topic in general discussions


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 24, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But this is the art forum if we talk anywhere else we could get in trouble for going off topic in general discussions


Dude... We're already off topic...
sigh... can someone help me out here...


----------



## Garg (Jan 24, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Dude... We're already off topic...
> sigh... can someone help me out here...


i don't see the problem. zero is indeed bigger than one, since when zero is less one it's also greater by one, this is basic philosophy. </sarcasm>


----------



## Storok (Jan 24, 2017)

Roxirin said:


> Don't know what JDM is, can't draw vehicles to save my life, aaaaaaaand, well, I don't have an excuse for the last one XD I guess I'd better get drawing some more kitties!


dude I didn't meant to rate your art it was 100% shitpost except for the feline thing

and JDM is also vehicle related stuff


----------



## Khazius (Jan 24, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Dude... We're already off topic...
> sigh... can someone help me out here...


Dont feed the trolls, they only survive longer if they have food.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 24, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But zero is breaking the scale by going under it that's why it's greater than 1/10


I'm just sitting here like:





They're probably sitting there like:




oh boy, just wait until Roxirin gets back and sees what we've done...


----------



## Alex K (Jan 24, 2017)

Garg said:


> i don't see the problem. zero is indeed bigger than one, since when zero is less one it's also greater by one, this is basic philosophy. </sarcasm>



See? Greg gets what I'm saying. It aint that hard to figure out.
The lad who made the art did an excellent job. Why should I have to eat lab or rate when I already said it's 0/10??


----------



## Garg (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> See? Greg gets what I'm saying. It aint that hard to figure out.
> The lad who made the art did an excellent job. Why should I have to eat lab or rate when I already said it's 0/10??


its garg .-. 
my poor name, no one is pleased with it.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Garg said:


> its garg .-.
> my poor name, no one is pleased with it.



Oh it's Gorg? Pardon me but my eyes don't work as well as they use to back then


----------



## Garg (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Oh it's Gorg? Pardon me but my eyes don't work as well as they use to back then


.-. *cries in the corner*


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Garg said:


> .-. *cries in the corner*



If it makes you feel any better people always get my name wrong two


----------



## Garg (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> If it makes you feel any better people always get my name wrong two


hehe, oh well.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Garg said:


> hehe, oh well.



Yeah see your not alone my family never says my name right they always say "Laex" "Aelx"  "Xeal" and sometimes even "Kalex"


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 29, 2017)

OMG you guys XDDDD I leave my post for only like, a week, and it's dissolved into argument about whether 1 or 0 is actually bigger. This is an art thread, not a maths thread, get out XDD all joking aside, in answer to Leoni's question, I should be opening up commissions fairly soon! Thanks for your interest


----------



## Khazius (Jan 29, 2017)

Easily a 9/10 or 9.5/10 Your art is gorgeous.


----------



## Roxirin (Jan 30, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Easily a 9/10 or 9.5/10 Your art is gorgeous.


Thank you!! <3


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Woah 10/10 easily! Can you draw my fursona? I'm kinda bad at drawing computer style.


----------



## Radomir (Feb 28, 2017)

Lots of people are saying they like the way you shade and I can see why, you're very good at it.  I also like the way you use color.


----------

